

Ask HN: anyone know when Apple Java will support the Retina Display? - lemming

Like a lot of people I'm sure, I've ordered a MBP with the retina display for programming. Apparently applications have to explicitly add support for it - does anyone know when that support might be being added to Java for Swing applications? I spend a lot of my laptop time in IntelliJ, it would be a pain if there were no support there.
======
brda
Ditto. I'd be very interested in knowning the answer to this. Only I also use
Eclipse a lot, rather than IntelliJ, so it's not so much Swing as SWT that is
used. I know SWT wraps native GUI components. Does that mean that SWT will
automatically benefit from the higher resolution graphics? I somehow doubt it
but would be interested if someone could shed some light on it.

